# Scolopendra subspinipes 'Chinese giant red'



## C_Strike (Apr 4, 2008)

Err, quick question, anyone know anything about these guys?

Its never really occured to me before but i know absolutely sod all about them. I dont even know if many others have them. mine molted only a couple of weeks ago, and i got an opportune moment to measure her/him.
a little bit over 10inches from base of antennae, to end of terminal legs!!! lol.
i didnt realise she was so big. Anyway, i was curious if anyone has had a chance to look at these properly, and know of any articles, or journals relating directly to these guys, or possibly these guys.
Fraid no camera, most of these are old pics.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 4, 2008)

*red dragon*

also known as the red dragon.i have two big ones as well.they seem to be just a basic giant subsinipes from china.love both of mine
andy


----------



## ahas (Apr 4, 2008)

The second picture shows how big it is.


----------



## josh_cloud (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm sure that if you do a search, you'll find lots of info on these. i have one. i think it's the mai chai variant. i'm still getting used to it. it seems to be happy in a low ventilation enclosure with room to burrow. it'll leave it's terminal legs exposed near the surface lazily looking for a meal. i didn't think to measure mine's total length because everyone on here uses body length. my pede's body length is 7.5in. it's as big around as my index finger. they're pretty calm till' you mess with them. mine is a pig and will eat anything i throw at it, so watch you don't feed it too much. have fun and keep yourself out of the maxillipeds!


----------



## C_Strike (Apr 4, 2008)

josh_cloud said:


> i'm sure that if you do a search, you'll find lots of info on these. i have one. i think it's the mai chai variant. i'm still getting used to it. it seems to be happy in a low ventilation enclosure with room to burrow. it'll leave it's terminal legs exposed near the surface lazily looking for a meal. i didn't think to measure mine's total length because everyone on here uses body length. my pede's body length is 7.5in. it's as big around as my index finger. they're pretty calm till' you mess with them. mine is a pig and will eat anything i throw at it, so watch you don't feed it too much. have fun and keep yourself out of the maxillipeds!


Oh, i know how to keep it, iv had it years cheers tho
I always wondered if it was simply gonna be a de haani or not.(i dont know exactly the differences tween subsipinipes and de haanis)
My pedes (5 of 11)are kept as such they dont burrow (though they can) and are nearly always on display out in the open. The others are simply too small to adpot the enclsoure designs
I just dont know anyone in UK that has em, i know people do have em though.
as i said, base of antennae to terminal, its not total per say.
Body length of mine is about 9inch or so i would guess (discounting terminal legs that is).
Certainly dont seem to see many pics of them posted about tbh.
Mine is a true psycho, its the quickest pede/thing i own. this bastard really does move quick as lightning. Oh, when you blow it, it retaliates by charging towards you swinging its head with fangs poised. Its the only thing thats ever been scary for me, lol Theraphosas? nah, OBTs? na. Macrotheles? phew.
lol. Im not just saying taht either, lol
Its an active hunter, taht peues prey and could pretty much loop the tank its in about 3times before youv clicked to it.

Oh, and doing a search brings nothing more than species definition, now i dont know this is a true subspinipes (not that it relly mattters) id like to find out though I would liek to find out, about collection areas, populace and distinctions.. if there are any, lol


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*one of the best*

i rank these in the top of my fave list.i have one that has never burrowed(even with deep substrate)and another that is a hide oportunistic pede.(who occasionally burrow)either way even in a large two foot jug half full i can find either one anytime i want.not as agressive as some of my other pedes.(actually my most aggressive is a casteniceps)but still wouldn't even consider handling it would surely result in a bite.and as large as these are i would think even the bite wound would stink,yet alone the venom
andy


----------



## syiware (Apr 10, 2008)

it is called as 'chinese giant' or 'chinese red'

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani

chinese people call it as 'red dragon'

i had many before but today i have only one.

we can see a centipede which is written in 'hong kong giant'

it's the same species. but different names between locations.

nice centipede i guess.

take care.

-locke


----------



## apidaeman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had three S.s. de haani for three years now. There is just a handful of information available on them I have Carl's old book on them. Golden Phoenix Exotica has a book available on them I haven't read it but it may help.

BTW, they are so beautiful I don't know why more people aren't into centipedes. Some will say it is because you can't handle them, but that is a dumb arguement. Since so many have Haplopelma lividum and I don't know anyone who would handle one of them.


----------



## ragnew (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Locke,

So basically, the Red Dragons and the Hong Kong Giants are the same pede? I've had a Hong Kong Giant pedeling for quite a while now, and was kind of curious as to how it would look when it's an adult. Do they resemble the Red Dragon where color variation is concerned? Or do the HKG's and RD's have different colorations?


----------



## syiware (Apr 11, 2008)

same coloration between both.. they are the same..

just different common names for location

take care..

-locke



ragnew said:


> Hey Locke,
> 
> So basically, the Red Dragons and the Hong Kong Giants are the same pede? I've had a Hong Kong Giant pedeling for quite a while now, and was kind of curious as to how it would look when it's an adult. Do they resemble the Red Dragon where color variation is concerned? Or do the HKG's and RD's have different colorations?


----------



## C_Strike (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Locke, much appreciated.
Youv confirmed my weak suspicions of it being a De haani. Im guessing its the same variety as oner of my smaller de haani. collected Quanxi, China
They look pretty much the same but meh, i wouldnt want to go on looks alone.
Fascinatingly psychotic pede this one Tis great,lol


----------



## ragnew (Apr 11, 2008)

syiware said:


> same coloration between both.. they are the same..
> 
> just different common names for location
> 
> ...


Cool cool. Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## syiware (Apr 12, 2008)

last year i had two kinds of such centipedes. 

one is from hong kong and the other from shanghai.

there's no difference.

of course i have just one dehaani from shanghai.

and 3 Sc. alternans. they are pretty cool.

fortuanately i have a couple for mating...

few or several months later i may get eggs.

here is a picture. (sorry the attachment is not proper for the subject of this thread)

just have fun..!

-locke


----------



## syiware (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry..the attachment..


----------



## arachyd (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful pede! I love the "Psycho Billy"  right near the do not open label.


----------



## C_Strike (Apr 12, 2008)

lol, foudn it an appropriate name and i got a house of idiots here, lol
They need some fore-warning lol

Those pedes are very nice Locke!Good luck with em.

Glad i have two of these guys, will try to put them in 'sense' range of each other once theyr both roughly same size, would love to have babies, lol would be funny


----------



## Obtomid (Jun 29, 2014)

*Nice!*

i want to get a giant centipede, for right now i'm thinking about getting a 2.5 inch in a jar, but i want to get a giant Vietnamese centipede, but only when i pay up for the correct setup like you got here. Nice enclosure!


----------

